# How long can I say "he's a puppy and still learning?"



## Ashirah (Apr 3, 2019)

Haven't had a puppy in 25 years, so I'm basically re-learning how to train with this unexpected one we've (happily!!!) ended up with. He's a six month old toy mix, and we've had him one month. I don't know where a 6 month old should be training-wise: I keep feeling like he's just starting off because _we_ only just got him. Also I have no idea what-if-any training he had before coming to us. 

So, I'm trying new things a little at a time and there is enough information out there that I have an idea what I want him to do and I can tweak it and look for specific advice if what I first try to train isn't working. He's great at sitting, knows come when he wants to (so I don't let him off leash yet,) is learning drop it, is very good with It's Your Choice, and understands waiting at the door until I release him to come out with me (but that's not reliable- I'm still trying to get him not to just run out when the kids leave the door open and walk away!) We also are working on his mouthy-ness which is improving, but his teeth are not out of the picture yet. When he goes from licking to mouthing we grip his lower jaw and tell him no teeth. Beginning to think about how to get him to ignore the cat. Also how to be a little calmer greeting people, though I'm super grateful that he LOVES EVERYONE SO MUCH.

So I know there isn't a clear answer to this: I guess I'm looking for permission to give myself (and him) time. I definitely see improvements and he's definitely getting more comfortable with us, which is a big thing since we're his 4th home. And he'll be learning his whole life, right, there isn't a deadline after which learning closes so I can tackle the most pressing needs now and then get to the next most pressing needs, etc.? How long would you consider to be the "baby/teenaged-everything-is-new-and-I'm-figuring-out-what-is-expected-of-me" stage to be, so I don't start feeling guilty or like I'm failing too soon?! 

I think he's doing super, really, but I get hyper-focused and concerned about things so I'm just looking to reassure myself!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You can teach an old dog new tricks. While it is easiest to teach new things right the first time in puppyhood that doesn't mean a door slams shut at 6, 9 or 12 months either. I don't think any dog can be considered reliably house broken before 6 months since it will take them at least that long to have the control to resist the pressure of a full bladder or bowel even though they will understand the concept long before that in most cases. I think this is probably the most important thing to tackle first if there are issues there.


The next thing I would do is play games to ensure pup knows his name and has good centripetal attraction to you and others in the household. This then is the basis for a really nice recall. As far as sit and down and loose leash walking and the like I think those can be developed and refined as you go.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds to me as if you have come a long way in just a few weeks. With a six month old small breed puppy you are already approaching adolescence, so you are both playing catch up with all the things you wish he had already learned, and about to hit the point where he seems to forget everything you have taught him. I recommend patience, perseverance, and repeating the mantra "By he time he is 2 he will be a really good dog". Lots of training games, as Catherine says, but don't expect him to be perfect overnight!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm said:


> Sounds to me as if you have come a long way in just a few weeks. With a six month old small breed puppy you are already approaching adolescence, so you are both playing catch up with all the things you wish he had already learned, and about to hit the point where he seems to forget everything you have taught him. I recommend patience, perseverance, and repeating the mantra "By he time he is 2 he will be a really good dog". Lots of training games, as Catherine says, *but don't expect him to be perfect overnight!*



None of this happens overnight! In Brenda Aloff's work she is always talking about 6000 correct performances in as many places as possible for the threshold to think the dog reliably knows the behavior. Keep it fun and creative for sure.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> How long can I say "he's a puppy and still learning?"


You can say it as long as you like. I still do and my dogs are almost 6. :amen:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Ashirah said:


> Haven't had a puppy in 25 years, so I'm basically re-learning how to train with this unexpected one we've (happily!!!) ended up with. He's a six month old toy mix, and we've had him one month. I don't know where a 6 month old should be training-wise: I keep feeling like he's just starting off because _we_ only just got him. Also I have no idea what-if-any training he had before coming to us.
> 
> So, I'm trying new things a little at a time and there is enough information out there that I have an idea what I want him to do and I can tweak it and look for specific advice if what I first try to train isn't working. He's great at sitting, knows come when he wants to (so I don't let him off leash yet,) is learning drop it, is very good with It's Your Choice, and understands waiting at the door until I release him to come out with me (but that's not reliable- I'm still trying to get him not to just run out when the kids leave the door open and walk away!) We also are working on his mouthy-ness which is improving, but his teeth are not out of the picture yet. When he goes from licking to mouthing we grip his lower jaw and tell him no teeth. Beginning to think about how to get him to ignore the cat. Also how to be a little calmer greeting people, though I'm super grateful that he LOVES EVERYONE SO MUCH.
> 
> ...


There is a lot to learn and it all takes time. You can do things a little as you go. For instance my dogs (contrary a little bit to my previous post) have a great recall. It didn't happen in a matter of training sessions, but along the way...when we'd take a hike in the woods off leash, when they were pretty good already, I'd work on it some more. They would come and they'd get a treat, then send them on their way for more fun, back and forth. Soon, they learned to "check in" without being asked. This is good when hiking in the woods...don't want them to go out of my sight or even too far ahead with these little ones. I just worked on things as we went. Like you, the waiting behind the threshold or staying when I hide behind a tree or pivoting and backing and lots of other fun tricks and safety things. That's my main priority with my dogs...lessons to keep them safe. This didn't happen over night. They're almost 6 years old. And at 6 years old they won't be finished learning...or at 10 years old they may still like to learn a little something for fun...to keep dementia away. lol. So enjoy your pup, let him be a pup :angel:and steady as she goes. He'll get to where he's easy to live with and safe...comes when called, stays when asked, doesn't bolt out the door or the car, becomes more socialized...that never stops. You're doing great!:amen:


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

You are doing great, Ashirah. My dogs are pretty well trained at ages 4 and 2.5 years, but they still need training in certain areas. And, they're still mouthy when excited  I learned from other forum members that this is normal for spoos. So, I allow it, as long is it is gentle. I actually think it's the cutest thing ever when Maizie grabs my hand (gently) when we are reunited. She only does it to me, my dad, and her favorite person at the dog park. Very endearing.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MF...I remember Frosty when he was younger and I visited. He was very affectionate and gentle with his mouth...even then when he was younger. I allow it when I'm playing "rough" with Matisse. Maurice just never really was a mouther at all. But Mattie likes to pretend like he's biting me. He's so exquisitely gentle that I can barely feel a thing. It's part of his play. I think a lot of poodles have very soft mouths. But if someone doesn't want that mouthing it can be trained away by not letting it work for attention or play. Matisse doesn't mouth on me other than when I'm groveling on the floor, playing "rough" with him. (it never gets very rough though) More like a pretend kind of rough. :boxing:


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

That is so cute PB, how you play with Matisse, and how you remember Frosty as a pup  Poodles have the softest mouths of any breed, in my experience! Our only other super gentle one is Scout the Shih tzu.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Ashirah said:


> Haven't had a puppy in 25 years, so I'm basically re-learning how to train with this unexpected one we've (happily!!!) ended up with. He's a six month old toy mix, and we've had him one month. I don't know where a 6 month old should be training-wise: I keep feeling like he's just starting off because _we_ only just got him. Also I have no idea what-if-any training he had before coming to us.
> 
> So, I'm trying new things a little at a time and there is enough information out there that I have an idea what I want him to do and I can tweak it and look for specific advice if what I first try to train isn't working. He's great at sitting, knows come when he wants to (so I don't let him off leash yet,) is learning drop it, is very good with It's Your Choice, and understands waiting at the door until I release him to come out with me (but that's not reliable- I'm still trying to get him not to just run out when the kids leave the door open and walk away!) We also are working on his mouthy-ness which is improving, but his teeth are not out of the picture yet. When he goes from licking to mouthing we grip his lower jaw and tell him no teeth. Beginning to think about how to get him to ignore the cat. Also how to be a little calmer greeting people, though I'm super grateful that he LOVES EVERYONE SO MUCH.
> 
> ...


 Ashirah, I got my minipoo when she was almost a year old. I was the third home - her first home was with the breeder of her dam (mother where she was born) and her second home was with the professional handler who had her father and was preparing her for conformation. She was a puppy held back for conformation. When I got her she only knew *not *to sit or lay down - she stacked all the time which is what she needed to do for conformation. She was well socialized and prepared for a judge to exam her. She did not know how to sit or lay down or any common obedience that you would expect from a pet. Thankfully she was toilet trained.

I started from scratch - it's been 30 years since I had a puppy so I took her to an beginning obedience class for adult dogs, not young puppies. I highly recommend you find one at a good dog training club where you will learn the latest techniques for training your dog. Going to class helped organize my training. I also recommend taking classes until you and your dog pass the AKC Canine Good Citizen test - this class helps you learn how to handle your dog safely in public. 

I fell in love with training and have gone on to participate and compete in several dog sports. I realize this is not for everyone, but we earned our AKC CGC title and had her certified as a Therapy Dog International 4 months after I got her. I mention this to show you how effective good training techniques can be even with a dog who is an obstinate teenager. I never saw that compliant little puppy, my dog was teenager when I got her. 

Another thing you probably noticed is that when you first brought you puppy home his behavior was guarded and shy and over time as he has blossomed showing more of his true nature. He needs time to adjust to his new home and you might continue to see some subtle changes over the next few months.

You're doing excellent work - it takes time and many repetitions to train a dog so keep it up.


----------



## Ashirah (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you, everyone, this is very heartening and I do look forward to continuing working with this little dog. I do a little in-home senior care and I got permission to bring him to work with me the other day, because I knew the woman I spend time with loves animals. 

When I brought him in she lit up like I've never seen- she was so happy!! The puppy did exactly as I hoped, he greeted her with lots of love and then lied down at my feet on the mat I'd brought him and played with the toy I'd brought him, occasionally getting up again to say hi. He wasn't scared of the wheelchair or the woman's loud (she's mostly deaf) and strange way of talking (paralyzed on one side from a stroke.)


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Ashirah, wow, that's wonderful that he was so good in that situation - loud talking, strange talking, wheelchair, unfamiliar location. That could have been a very challenging situation for most puppies.

Definitely take him for training and get him certified as a therapy dog. When you belong to a dog therapy organization like TDI (Therapy Dog International) you pay a small annual fee and it includes insurance in case anything happens with your dog. Officially trained and tested therapy dogs have some privileges in some areas that pet dogs don't have. Where I live therapy dogs are allowed into hospitals. Also well behaved family pets can visit patient's in certain areas of hospitals, but you wouldn't be allowed to bring your dog into visit a friend or to bring him to work as you did. An official therapy dog would be allowed to accompany you to work if your employer allows it.

Since he clearly has the right stuff to be a therapy dog, I encourage you to get him trained and take the exam.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Also keep in mind that you only had your puppy for one month - the other months previously there may have been behaviors set that you now have to overcome - which is particularly hard. If the start was not the best that really does add extra challenges because behaviors that are established in puppyhood are so sticky.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations on your pup! Whenever I have taken in an older pup/dog I always treat them just the same as I would an 8 week old puppy. I take them out often to potty, and do all the basics of training. At least with potty you usually get to extend the times out more quickly. I do this until I am satisfied. And some of my dogs a pupfish forever, like my soon to be 17 month old standard. LOL


----------

